# Chronograph suggestions



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I have bought two but never had either long enough to even understand how they work or the differences. First one was dramatically cosmetically changed by a bullet after only a dozen rounds being shot. The second I bought and never got to use. I borrowed it to my buddy, hoping he'd have it figured out by time I got to use it.....he left it on his rear bumper and was neveur to be seen again.

Now I'm going to by anouther but would like some recommendations and maybe explain some of the basic and why I might want or need some of more advanced features. It seems that so many are only a few bucks apart in cost 20-50 bucks some start at 100 and go to about 250, but average is 150ish. I do not want to buy another one or wish I had bought or hadn't bought the cheapest or most expensive. 

I've only been reloading about two years and have done very little the last year because finding components has been rough but lately that isint such a problem. Before I just loaded a bullet up and fired, now I'd like to know how its performing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Pact which I bought over 20 years ago and the only problem that I have had with it is the unshielded cables that they used to go from the sky screens to the display unit. Once I found out the problem they have worked great. The nice thing about them is that if you do send a errant bullet downrange through them and hit the screens or their supports you can replace them easily.

I have seen others using a Chrony and they seam to like them but as you said one errant shot and you are out a chronograph.

In all reality you don't need all the advance features that they offer. As long as it will read the velocities accurately and perhaps give you a shot string along with high and low it should be fine. That is unless you want a timer, shot average, and all the rest of the things that they offer now. For me I just want to know how fast that bullet is going.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been very satisfied with my F-1 Shooting Chrony (green) purchased from Walmart online for well under $100 about 4 years ago. It looks like it still sells for around $90. I did replace the two-piece, aluminum rods that hold the diffusers with a set of one-piece aluminum rods cut to length from aluminum rod stock I bought at Home Depot for a few dollars. We've also used it with archery and airgun equipment. The kids like to see their arrow speed increase with increases in strength and bow draw weight.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a crony, its fine... I double check my setup before I start launching bullets though so I dont shoot one. I also recommend using kabob skewers over the metal rods cuz you nick one of those bamboo will shatter but steel rods will break the plastic base.

Cronographs typically compute several things for you. Highest reading, lowest reading, average, standard deviation, and the value for each shot in a string. When you reload you are typically wanting accuracy and the smallest Standard Deviation possible.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use the Chrony and I have not had any issues, I bought this one http://www.amazon.com/Shooting-Chrony-7000099-F1-Chronograph/dp/B001R6B06E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1383431979&sr=8-3&keywords=chrony
I really like that it has the remote LED display, it makes it nice to have the LED right next to the rifle for better visibility. I have to place mine about 15' away (due to the muzzle brake), which makes it a little difficult to see with just the regular display. I asked a similar question on here about a year ago when I bought mine and the Gun Godfather, Frisco Pete, had some great information on the topic. Here is the link http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/39170-chronograph.html


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Frisco Pete, his post was great, very informative. I am curious. With a chronograph telling you everything about what a particular bullet is doing out of your gun, is there a way to determine bullet penetration and energy at any yardage?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pelican said:


> Thanks guys. Frisco Pete, his post was great, very informative. I am curious. With a chronograph telling you everything about what a particular bullet is doing out of your gun, is there a way to determine bullet penetration and energy at any yardage?


Energy is no issue, you can do that here knowing your velocity, BC, bullet weight, etc. http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlankOnline
I am not aware of how to determine penetration as there are so many different factors, if you hit both shoulders vs only hitting the heart, etc.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Once the bullet leaves the barrel it then becomes a matter of external ballistics to chart the bullets path and energy at various distances. You can get a great free ballistics program here:

http://www.huntingnut.com

Its free and will compute most everything you need up until, bullet terminal ballistics. Penetration at that point has too many unknowns to compute, the least of which is what animals you are shooting, where on an animal you hit (ie: broad side through the ribs will be deeper penetration than through a shoulder and lots of bone).

You can know however, how much energy your bullet will retain at a specific distance, if you know the muzzle velocity (given by a cronograph) and the bullets Ballistic Coefficent (a value of how well the bullet moves through the air) and bullet weight.

Let me know if you have any questions about that specific software... I kindof wrote it. 

*EDIT: HAha huge pointed you to the online version of my software. You can download a PC version that does alot more.

-DallanC


----------



## Mauserwonk (Oct 29, 2013)

I am quite satisfied with my chrony. When I am chronographing I always record the velocities so I dont realy use programing to determine the deviation, I just check the record. And after reading several internet tales I have written "DONT SHOOT ME" on the box..  So far it has served as a purposefull reminder... All you need to calculate energy is velocity and bullet weight. Any good reloading manual will show you the rest if you know your bullets BC.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I use the Oehler chronograph. It has a remote main computer/readout that sits on the bench away from bullets and has replaceable sky screens that are cheap to replace if you accidentally hit one. They also come with shades for the sky screens. There are actually 3 sensors with the center one called a "proof channel" that checks for error discrepancies between the first and second screens compared to the third/last and will flash the display if the velocity is bogus. So you have more accuracy and less chance of an erroneous reading - or rather know if the velocity reading was bad. In others words you can trust your data more.

It gives high and low velocities of the string; extreme spread; standard deviation; and average velocity readouts.

This chronograph is arguably the finest hobby chronograph available and is the benchmark of such chronographs. A great number of professionals in the gun world like magazine writers use the Oehler product and associated Ballistic Explorer computer program.

Oehler was the pioneer in hobby chronographs and chronographs in general. Most of the industry use Oehler industrial-grade chronographs. However for several years they discontinued the manufacture of the 35p so reloaders had to turn elsewhere - but fortunately they have resumed production. 
http://http://www.oehler-research.com/model35.html
These are a bit more expensive than most of the others, but you get what you pay for here.
While any chronograph is a good investment for reloaders, I certainly can highly recommend the Oehler product if you are serious. IMO is is worth it.


----------



## Mauserwonk (Oct 29, 2013)

Perhaps the biggest variable reguarding penetration is bullet construction. A complicated and very subjective can of worms. But if penetration was everything where huntiung is concerned, we would all just use full metal jacket slugs and be done with it. Obviousy that is not the case though.


----------

